# Ice



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

My never forgoten ice died las year, brutally poisoned at 3 years, I do have found the guy (a person told me who it was) so I broked his nose, and we are again in court in September.love you boy forever, until we meet again❤!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Ice, good looking boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss of Ice and especially under those circumstances. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

He was a beautiful boy  . I'm very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Ice.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of very handsome Ice. What a horrible circumstance. I hope your court date goes well and the judge does right by Ice.


----------



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ice died in time period of 11 minutes, it was rat poison thrown in my backyard mixed with Royal Canin, I did everything I could , the vet in my neighborhood who works 24 hours came immediately but it was late Ice went into a comea and died at the spot. I didn’t known what it hited me I was so sorry for Ice, and so so much angry that I didn’t know what to do, i have loved Ice and cared for him so much... later the same day a person told me he saw one guy ( I know the guy, he already was suspected for poisoning a Siberian husky ) circulating at the fence at my backyard the previous day at the evening. So I went to his house and confronted him, we went in a argument which was chaotic, he addmited to me that he poisoned Ice because he didnt like dogs and all dogs should die ( the guy is mentally unstable) in that moment I hited the guy broked his nose he went backwards fell and hit his mentally retarted head. He sued me for assaulting him I sued him for poisoning Ice. Ice was my everything, loved him so much( I will love him forever). But now I have a new one Oli ( which is the sweetest golden boy) when i saw him I knowed that this is it, ant it captured my heart ❤. Ice’s brother is the father of my new one Oli. I love Oli so much he is such a sweetheart, but Ice will always have a special place in my heart!.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The criminal that murdered you boy will suffer his own fate one day, you can't do something so horrible and not get pay back down the road. Good luck with your new boy and be sure to protect him from the that horrible person.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stefan*

Stefan:

I am SO SORRY about Ice. That is so horrible.
Let me know if you want me to add him to the Rainbow Bridge list.
Just private message me with date and your screen name.


----------

